# Can someone post a thorough comparison of the Dayan Guhong, Lunhui, and Haiyan Memory



## Nujabesfe (May 2, 2011)

my lingyun pops a lot so i want to get a new cube
i dont know if lunhui is better that guhong because the lingyun (according to many reviews) wasnt better than the guhong
the modded a - v (haiyan memory) has sanded inner edges to prevent locks and corner cutting like a dayan (but as good) but is fast like an a-v
i have no idea what a lun hui is like


----------



## sa11297 (May 2, 2011)

hey nujabesfe, i live in houston also! 
not thorough but 
guhong- corner cuts like a beast, smooth, fast, overall awesome
lingyun- more crispy than the guhong and pops. may be faster
AV- for one thing it feels completely different than the other two. extremely crispy. ok corner cutting. bad reverse (compared to the other two). fast. light. 

go for a guhong


----------



## Mike Crozack (May 2, 2011)

If you like the feel of your lingyun, buy a Lunhui
if not, GuHong


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 2, 2011)

sa11297,
how does guhong and av lock up
(often, rarely, all the #[email protected]*&^% time, etc.)


----------



## gundamslicer (May 2, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> sa11297,
> how does guhong and av lock up
> (often, rarely, all the #[email protected]*&^% time, etc.)


 
Guhong has less lock ups, slow compared to my lingyun...
AV is okay but lingyun beats it if it doesn't pop


----------



## RaresB (May 2, 2011)

ultimate guhong - 2nd place fast, smooth, pops a bit, rarely locks up, beast corner cutting
ultimate lunui - 1st place, smooth yet clicky(lingyun feeling), never pops, even better corner cutting, fastest and rarely locks up
Haiyan memory - LAST PLACE - Little reverse cutting, very clicky, pops and decent speed


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 2, 2011)

if someone has a lunhui, is it fast like a lingyun (or guhong)?


----------



## RaresB (May 2, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> if someone has a lunhui, is fast like a lingyun (or guhong)


 
fast like a lingyun


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 2, 2011)

do u have a lunhui?


----------



## Cool Frog (May 2, 2011)

I like my A-V because its really loud. Still get the same times with all the cubes.


----------



## RaresB (May 2, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> do u have a lunhui?


 
Yea
want me to show u a picture


----------



## asportking (May 2, 2011)

I only have a guhong, but i don't really think it's that good. I've lubed and tensioned it, but it still can only corner cut about half a cubie, and can barely reverse corner cut at all, yet it still pops a lot. I've heard really good things about it though, so maybe I just got a bad guhong or something...


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 2, 2011)

what did u do to your lunhui to get it so good?


----------



## RaresB (May 2, 2011)

I did the 48 point edge mod then I lubed it ultimate style. You can buy one with all the mods I did already done at lubix cube.com


----------



## radmin (May 2, 2011)

If you love Lingyun but hate the pops LunHui is for you. You can get it just as fast and almost as crispy. I removed one washer from each side and lubed the screws and springs then a normal Lubix treatment.
My LingYun rarely ever pops during solves and it a hair smoother. They sound different but I bet if I had headphones on I'd have a hard time telling the difference.


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 2, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> I did the 48 point edge mod then I lubed it ultimate style. You can buy one with all the mods I did already done at lubix cube.com


 
so you did the mods personally?


----------



## RaresB (May 2, 2011)

Correct. However you can buy one with all the mods i did, already done at lubixcube. But i preordered my lunhui without prior knowledge to the ultimate lunhui comming out. I would assume there about the same and it costed me 10 dollars less, because my ultimate guhong and self modded guhong are about the same


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 2, 2011)

is lubing it ultimate style lubing the screw with lubix?


----------



## RaresB (May 2, 2011)

Everything I did to my lunhui can be found in this video http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Lubix+ultimate+tutorial
Just in case you are too lazy once again. Yes it involves lubing the core and all of its components (including the screw)


----------

